# Lead Consultants Course



## MPD186 (Sep 3, 2010)

The Manchester NH Police Department will be hosting a barricaded subject, high risk warrant service, and high risk motor vehicle stop course. The course will be instructed by George Ryan of LEAD Consultants. The class is scheduled for October 4 to 8, 2010. cost is $550.00 per student.

POC

Steven Gilcreast
603-668-8711 x361


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I would recommend to all those interested in this type of police work to attend this course. I have known George Ryan for almost 20 years now and can tell you he is a top notch SWAT operator and a great guy, not to mention he's a fellow Bostonian and a big Red Sox fan!

Although it's not mentioned in the initial post, George has been a well respected member of the LAPD SWAT Team for a long time and is a recipient of our department's Medal of Valor.

LEADS Consultants is great group of guys who know their job very well and are excellent trainers. I highly recommend this class to my New England brothers and sisters.


----------



## Q2ONE (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like a great class. Thanks for the post.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MPD186 said:


> The Manchester NH Police Department will be hosting a barricaded subject, high risk warrant service, and high risk motor vehicle stop course. The course will be instructed by George Ryan of LEAD Consultants. The class is scheduled for October 4 to 8, 2010. cost is $550.00 per student.
> 
> POC
> 
> ...


MPD or anyone else who attended, how was the course?


----------



## MPD186 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Course Review*

@font-face { font-family: "Cambria"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0in 0in 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; } First, I would like to apologize for the lengthy delay in my reply. Thank you LA Copper for your useful post.

The course was attended by officers of 3 to 20 years of LE experience and everything from no experience to 10 plus years experience from NH and MA in SWAT.

The instructor was George Ryan under LEAD Consultants. I have had the pleasure of working with George over the past couple years via telephone mostly. He has graciously shared information and experiences regarding many aspects of LE that has greatly contributed to catapulting our team forward.

The course itself was an absolute success. George put together a great program that met every need despite the very diverse skill set of the students. In the weeks leading up to the course, George and I discussed the needs of my team. He assessed our current status, advised us on methods to improve, and professionally addressed administrators on several issues. His method of instruction was simple and from the get go had everyone working as a team. His ability to articulate the tactics and apply the proper corrective actions to learn the tactics was professional development in itself.

The expertise and professionalism demonstrated by George Ryan and LEAD Consultants is absolutely second to none. With that said, I will be hosting LEAD Consultants and George Ryan once to twice a year. If anyone is interested in speaking to me about my experiences with George and/or LEAD consultants, please do not hesitate to contact me. Additionally, if you are interested in joining forces to host courses, let me know.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm glad to hear you enjoyed the course. George and I recently got together and I asked him how it went. He too enjoyed it there in Manchester and told me it was a great group of guys who were eager to attend the class. He's looking forward to going back again next year. Hopefully during one of the coming classes when he's there, I'll also be back and maybe take a ride up to watch.

George is a great guy. He's very humble; you'd never know about some of the things he's accomplished and experienced unless people like me told you about them. 

Thanks for the update, I appreciate it!


----------

